# Joker! a wonderful role model!



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, all homicidal tendencies aside
I think Joker, in the new batman movie is a perfect role model for staying positive in any situation, and still being a tuff character.
Now batman is a tuff guy to, but hes so damn serious.
so when things are tuff, just remember jokers wise words of advice: "Why so serious?"


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

agreed. 

the joker is fearless. even when he fell after batman threw him off, he laughed on his way down.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

The Joker realizes that life's (and the human condition in general) is completely absurd, and that must be a real weight off the mind. Gotta respect him for that.


----------



## Emptiness (Jul 25, 2008)

I couldnt watch when he burnt that actual mountain of money, talk about outside the box, gotta respect that, awesome performance and movie.


----------



## pennyserenade (Sep 1, 2008)

hahahaha! I couldn't agree more - I was actually thinking I should use 'why so serious' on myself sometimes, as a sort of mental elbow in the ribs


----------



## DudeHere (Jul 10, 2008)

wonderful performance in an excellent movie.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

DudeHere said:


> wonderful performance in an excellent movie.


Yeah. It's too bad about Ledger, otherwise I could see him becoming the next Nicholson or Brando or something (saying one actor is "the next so-and-so" is, of course, misleading, but you know what I mean). He had already been pidgeonholed as a "pretty boy" actor in the Orlando Bloom school, and it's a shame he didn't get to show what he was capable of until he got the Joker role.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

I wish I was as smart and less caring as the joker, but only in a good way. I wouldn,y\t have SA


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

pennyserenade said:


> hahahaha! I couldn't agree more - I was actually thinking I should use 'why so serious' on myself sometimes, as a sort of mental elbow in the ribs


"mental elbow in the ribs"... I like that


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I'm not really sure the joker is an optimist in bad situations, but its funny that you posted this because I was recently talking to a friend and told him almost the exact same thing "man lately I've been feeling like the joker, except I don't have homicidal tendencies"


----------



## TheBATMAN (Apr 13, 2011)

You people are so misguided... I am very disturbed by this thread.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Look, it's Batman! It seems we have disappointed him.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I reside next to the joker most of the time in Arkham Asylum, we usually talk inbetween his psychotic breaks

he's a misunderstood sweetheart


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

The Joker is my hero!


----------

